
Tim O'Reilly's Recent Interview with Jeff Bezos on S3, EC2, and 37Signals (video) - mattjaynes
http://videos.webpronews.com/2007/04/20/web-20-expo-tim-oreillys-exclusive-interview-with-jeffery-bezos-ceo-of-amazon/
======
davidw
I love the "web pro news doooooot coooom" voice bits at the beginning and end
- it makes it sound like a simpson's parody of a news show.

The point about looking at things that _don't_ change is good though, it's one
of the things that Hal Varian says in "Information Rules", which is, by the
way, an excellent book about economics.

